

The Astounding Link Between the P≠NP Problem and the Quantum Nature of Universe - wolfgke
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/the-astounding-link-between-the-p-np-problem-and-the-quantum-nature-of-universe-7ef5eea6fd7a

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8081384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8081384)

